# Middle Earth Top 40



## Valdarmyr (Jan 31, 2004)

What if we lived in Middle Earth, present day--give or take a few decades--what would some of the songs be on the radio? Maybe they'd be the same songs, but one or two words would be different, and as you can see below, they don't exactly have to make sense. Maybe the radio would play...

Snoop Dogg--Mordor Was The Case
Outkast--Hey Yavanna
Mya and Sisqo--It's All About Melian
Duran Duran--Hungry Like The Warg
Lenny Kravitz--Arda Gonna Go My Way
Beatles--Pelennor Fields Forever; She-lobs You (Yeah yeah yeah) 
The Doors--Striders On The Storm
Steppenwolf--Beorn To Be Wild


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 31, 2004)

_Misty Mountain Hop_ -- Led Zeppelin
_Ramble On_ -- Led Zeppelin, video starring Gollum
_Going to Valinornia_ -- Led Zeppelin
_Battle of Pellenor_-- Led Zeppelin
(you can see why some speculated LZ might have done the movie soundtrack...)
_I Can See For Miles_ -- The Who, with special guest Legolas Greenleaf
_Major Tom Bombadill_ -- Peter Schilling


----------



## Manwe (Jan 31, 2004)

Smeagol Rock-Daddy Cool
Killin' Safari-Beach Boys
Arwen-Eric Clapton
Witchy King-The Eagles
I'm a bit Eviler-The Monkeys?  
Where is the Ring?-Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 1, 2004)

Eeeh...may I try:

Sting - After the Ring Has Fallen
Sting - Fields of Pelennor
Sing - If I Ever Lose My Ring To You
R.E.M - Ringwraith sleeps tonite
R.E.M - Losing My Ring
Survivor - Eye of Sauron
Genesis - Land of Mordor
Genesis - Sauron He Sees Me
Genesis - No Ring of Mine


----------



## Valdarmyr (Feb 1, 2004)

"That was Pink, with Get This Palantiri Started. And now, groovy guys and gals, we got another hot hit for ya, originally done by the Stylistics and done a few years ago by the Purple One, Prince--Betcha By Gollum Wow!!!"


----------

